
Show HN: Instadate – A minimal high performance JavaScript date library - zongitsrinzler
https://github.com/teamweek/instadate
======
anonfunction
I also have a micro-library[1] that deals with dates, and it's also much
faster than momentjs[2].

1\. [https://github.com/montanaflynn/human-
date](https://github.com/montanaflynn/human-date)

2\. [http://jsperf.com/human-date-vs-momentjs](http://jsperf.com/human-date-
vs-momentjs)

------
brudgers
It would help others use the library if the assumptions that affect
correctness were explicit. The danger of "good enough" is when it isn't and
without knowledge, there are latent bugs in other people's code.

Dates are hard because of the corner cases. Let people know which ones it
doesn't handle.

~~~
zongitsrinzler
Hey, it works well and tries to handle all cases I know of. It simply has a
smaller feature set.

